# My missed recordings



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Switched from D* last Tuesday so far here's my list:

Trying to record two OTA shows, one recorded fine, the other was a black screen. Couldn't change to channels while recording had to hard reset via red button.

Four OTA recordings have resulted in black screen playback, but show the correct start and end times in the history. It varies if they are recording by themselves or with other OTA/SAT shows at the same time.

Two recorded shows have stopped 30-45 minutes into the recording as if the show was done. One was OTA, one was SAT. Start and end times in history as well as the playback bar show the correct times.

One OTA recording had no audio. The show directly before this on the same OTA channel did have audio.

One OTA recording when I tried to start playback a few minutes into the recording would jump to LiveTV. When the recording was done playback was just a black screen.

One timer showed in the history that it was "completed by user 2" but showed N/A for the start and end times, and nothing recorded.

All OTA signal strengths were 94-95 when these problems occurred.

New product expert recommends pulling the plug for a reset, deleting all recorded shows, and deleting all timers and starting over as there are no reported issues with this receiver?!! I don't see as many posting of issues here as on other forums, any ideas what to do to fix this?


----------

